# Donnerstag Nightride in NBG/FTH/ERL



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2002)

Tach Jungs...(und Mädels, wenn euch net zu dunkel ist)

würde gerne mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten Nachtbiken...

Wie wärs mit Donnerstag 17.10. ab 18.30 Uhr???


Locaiton sollt im Großraum sein, Stadtwald Fürth und Tiergarten NBGkenn ich wie meine Westentasche, bin auch offen für die Erlanger-Gegend

Könnt euch ja mal melden...


----------



## Tom:-) (17. Oktober 2002)

da kann ich nicht, hab schon ein date ...

vielleicht ein andermal  

euch/dir viel spass!

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (17. Oktober 2002)

Tach Altitude, 
also Nachtbiken ist nicht so meins.  
Hab's schon 1-2 mal probiert und auf Waldautobahnen ist's ok, 
auf Trails ist mir das immer zu spannend  
Dazu noch die Nässe... :jammer:
Ich wollte schon eine Vertretung schicken, aber sogar der Vertretung ist es zu nass.
Fährst Du dieses WE MTB?
Ciao Diva

PS: Außerdem muss ich heute noch zum Zahnarzt


----------



## Altitude (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,

dann fahr ich halt auf der Rolle, wenn keiner mitspielt...  

@diva
Klar, fahr ich bei dem Wetter bike, ist ein sehr interesantes Techniktraining, außerdem fahr ich am Sonntag noch meinen letzten Marthon in Nauenburg (60km/1300hm) 

Viel Spaß beim Zahnarzt...


----------



## Diva (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Altitude, 
bist also kein Schön-Wetter-Radler. 
Aber gestern war doch wirklich eher Jogging-Wetter, oder?
Rolle finde ich ätzend. Da schaffe ich höchstens 20 Minuten, 
danach verlässt mich meine Motivation.  

Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Marathon.   
Kannst ja mal den Link schicken, damit wir sehen, wie Du abgeschnitten hast. Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, wo Nauenburg sein soll  

Ciao Diva


----------



## Altitude (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Marathon.
> Kannst ja mal den Link schicken, damit wir sehen, wie Du abgeschnitten hast. Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, wo Nauenburg sein soll
> 
> Ciao Diva *




Nauenburg liegt auf halben Weg zwischzne Hof und Leipzig...wieder was gelernt für Heute  

ergebnislisten??? was ist das??? Der Weg ist das Ziel!!!!


----------



## Diva (21. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Altitude!
Na, noch alles dran?
Wie war der Marathon?
Das Wetter war ja ganz passabel...
Erzähl mal!
Wenn Du mal wieder Nachtbiken gehst, sag Bescheid. 
Ich kenn Da jemanden, der ist da auch ganz heiß drauf, 
außer natürlich es regnet wie letzten Donnerstag  
Ciao Diva


----------



## titanal (22. Oktober 2002)

hallo zuzsammen,

bin für nachtfahrten (waldautobahn eben) immer zu haben....allso bitte rechzeitig bescheidsagen.....

wetter ist mir vollkommen egal!!!

bis bald


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Hallo Altitude!
> Na, noch alles dran?
> Wie war der Marathon?
> ...



1. Ja 
2. schlammig, kalt,schlecht organisiert und ausgeschildert 
3. ja, aber ganz schön kalt (+3°) 

Nu was soll ich erzäln:
Das kleine Starterfeld wurde "pünktlich" um 9.12 (offizielle Startzeit 9.00) auf die 30 km lange landschaftlich äußerst anspruchsvolle Runde geschickt...schon in der einführungsrunde haben wir uns verfahren.... nachdem wir wieder (nach etlichen Spurenlesen) auf der Strecke waren wurden wir mit dem waren Übel des Tages konfrontiert: SCHLAMM!!! und zwar von der gemeinsten Sorte: klebrig, zäh und schwer...

90% dieser Runde wurde auf reinem, glitschigen und äußerst griffigen Schlamm zurückgelegt 

Die bei km 17 angekündigte Verpflegungsstelle habe ich trotz berücksichtigung der unterschielichen Eichungen von Tachos auch in einem Toleranzbereich von +/- 5 km nicht gefunden 
Nach faszinierenden 2 Stunden habe ich das Ziel erreicht...
mein geliebtes Brodie hat sehr gute Dienste geleistet...es wog zwar dann das doppelte, aber trotz extremster Verschlammung hat die Schaltung (ne alte SRAM 9.0 sl) sowie meine Bremsen (AVID Ultimate Hebel mit XTR V-Brakes auf MAVIC CROSSMAX UST)
 funktionierten einwandfrei...

Nach beendigung dieses "Marathons" habe ich dann noch mit Freude festgestellt, daß der "führsorgliche Veranstalter" weder für Duschen im Umkreis von 2km noch für die Möglichkeit der bike-Wäsche gesorgt hat...

Der "1. XY-Marathon in Mertendorf / Nauenburg 2002"hat es mit größter Anstrengung geschafft als die schlechtest organisierte Veranstaltung meiner schon über 10 Jahre-andauernde Radsportkarriere den bisherigen unangefochtenen Spitzenreiter: "Norbayerische Meisterschaft in Ansbach 1993" um längen zu schlagen...

Übrigends: das hochwertige Erinnerungsgeschenk war ein Xenofit-Riegel    

@ nightride
diva u. titanal
die Woche ist bei mir schlecht...

Ich würde den nächsten Montag (28.10.) vorschlagen, so ab 19.00 Uhr (is ja eh wurscht, denn nu is es immer dunkel)


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Oktober 2002)

mein beileid zu diesem schönen marathon.

beim nightride bin ich auch gern dabei, kann aber derzeit nicht genau sagen, wann ich zeit habe.


----------



## phiro (22. Oktober 2002)

@ Altitude

kann dir da nur zustimmen, so ein sch..ße organisiertes Rennen bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren.
Bei mir wars ähnlich, hab mich auch gleich in der Einführungsrunde verfahren, insgesamt im gesamten Rennen 3 mal  

aber Wetter und Strecke (bis auf die Ausschilderungen) fand ich sonst eigentlich ziemlich o.k.

P.S. 
1. der große Ort in der Nähe heißt nicht Nauenburg sondern Naumburg
2. Bikewäsche war vorhanden, ein Schlauch mit ordentlich Druck dahinter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> [BP.S.
> 1. der große Ort in der Nähe heißt nicht Nauenburg sondern Naumburg
> 2. Bikewäsche war vorhanden, ein Schlauch mit ordentlich Druck dahinter   [/B]



zu. 1. Sorry, ich hab mich vertippt...

zu. 2. Sch***** wo war der, meinen Kombi hat der Dreck nicht so gut gefallen - uups, den müsste ich noch aussaugen


----------



## phiro (22. Oktober 2002)

wo der war? 
naja ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben.

wenn du von der Steilabfahrt in Richtung Start-Ziel gefahren bist, war das rechts an so einer Hauswand angebracht ( der Schlauch);
die Hauswand gehörte glaube ich zu dem großen Haus wo auch die Anmeldung drin war.

am Waschplatz war aber reges Begängnis, und die vielen sauberen Bikes..... hätteste eigentlich mitbekommen müssen

P.S. viel Spaß beim aussaugen  

Gruss


----------

